# Paph.emersonii var.huonglanae



## yijiawang (Apr 20, 2007)

little fuzzy on petal, pure white, flower size 10cm, round petals enough ,I think


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome from NYC! Where is that from? Very nice.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome from Canada!
The petals are very round and flat Excellent bloom, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jorch (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice color and form! I like it! :drool:


----------



## toddybear (Apr 20, 2007)

Very different! Lovely!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2007)

What an interesting pouch and staminode!


----------



## Heather (Apr 20, 2007)

Cool flowers!


----------



## Hien (Apr 20, 2007)

Gorgeous, everything seems so balance in that flower.
I thought var. huonglanae has more red pouch?


----------



## yijiawang (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you 

to Eric, Thank you, it is from Vietnum

to Hien, You are right, I heard v.huanglanae more red pouch too, this flower tell me, that message is not correct very much.
about emersonii and var, a compare for you, please link http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=39040#post39040 and click 200704 018.jpg


----------



## Nautilus (Apr 21, 2007)

WOW. Very nice. Its so perfectly formed!


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 23, 2007)

looks great


----------



## ORG (Apr 24, 2007)

It is nice to see the Paph. emersonii from Vietnam.
It was described as a distinct species in a vietanmes journal as Paph. huonglaniae, but it is difficult to define the differences to the typical emersonii in his variability.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## lylye (Apr 25, 2007)

晓月?!


----------



## wilbeck (Apr 26, 2007)

It is a beautiful flower and interesting, too.


----------



## yijiawang (May 1, 2007)

lylye said:


> 晓月?!



哈哈， 是啊， 你是？


----------



## tan (May 2, 2007)

lylye said:


> 晓月?!


see no differences..
but great and showey...


----------

